# "Amazon Music Unlimited" released



## The Hooded Claw

https://www.amazon.com/gp/dmusic/promotions/AmazonMusicUnlimited?pf_rd_r=34HG5QR8DBE7ACVEJHPC&pf_rd_p=8878c80e-64c0-40c0-8755-c9449effe096

Apparently it is $10/ month generally, $8/month forPrime members, and $4/ month for an Echo only plan. I don't totally reject the Echo plan, but the others are too expensive in a world with plenty of legitimate free streaming music.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

https://techcrunch.com/2016/10/12/amazon-music-unlimited-debuts-with-discounts-for-prime-members-cheap-echo-only-plan/

This news article contains some info that I don't readily see in the Amazon stuff. Apparently Prime members have an annual rate of $80/year available. And the Echo plan has "commentaries" for a very limited selection of music. I doubt I'll get the Echo plan. Still completely rejecting the other options, especially since I have a subscription to Prime Music already with my Prime Membership.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Didn't read everything . . . no time right now . . . but how is this different to the existing Amazon Prime streaming?


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Ann in Arlington said:


> Didn't read everything . . . no time right now . . . but how is this different to the existing Amazon Prime streaming?


In short, much broader selection of music, especially for new releases. This is a competitor to Pandora or Spotify.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

The Hooded Claw said:


> In short, much broader selection of music. This is a competitor to Pandora or Spotify.


Ah!

So sort of like the difference between Prime Reading and KU.


----------



## Atunah

But prime music is not going away, right? I know it doesn't have the selection of a spotify or such things, but I really don't need that. I find plenty to listen to on prime music. There is a lot of stuff in it really. I will not pay extra for it. I don't listen to music that often and I found I just keep going back to my own stuff anyway. My own music storage that is. 

I am more of a radio listener so I might try Iheart Radio's plan later this year they are starting up. I like the surprise of turning on a radio channel and not knowing what is coming as suppose to having to pick something specific.


----------



## Sandpiper

I am going to at least try (and probably keep) the Echo plan. I don't listen to much music on-the-go or any place else. Echo plan info says _single Echo_. I have two in my one bedroom condo. _Single Echo_ is one at a time -- not one only. 

There may be a broader selection of music on Pandora, but you can't request anything too specific. I have and like Pandora One (no commercials).


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Atunah said:


> But prime music is not going away, right?


That was my understanding when the initial reports surfaced a month or so ago, and it appears to be still true. The included Prime benefit will still exist; just more current/popular music will be available through the Music Unlimited subscription. I do expect some music previously available on Prime will be shifted over to be available only on Unlimited. _Edited for clarity--see later post. Sorry for any confusion._ For the time being, I'm sticking with Prime.

Betsy


----------



## Sandpiper

Betsy the Quilter said:


> That was my understanding when the initial reports surfaced a month or so ago, and it appears to be still true. The included Prime benefit will still exist; just more current/popular music will be available through the Music Unlimited subscription. I do expect some music previously available on Prime will be shifted over to Unlimited. For the time being, I'm sticking with Prime.
> 
> Betsy


I would think everything available on Prime music would also be available on Music Unlimited -- that and (much?) more.


----------



## Andra

Sandpiper said:


> I am going to at least try (and probably keep) the Echo plan. I don't listen to much music on-the-go or any place else. Echo plan info says _single Echo_. I have two in my one bedroom condo. _Single Echo_ is one at a time -- not one only.


Yeah, the word SINGLE is also throwing me off a bit. We have multiple Echo devices (including Dots and a Tap) in the house and I'd want to be able to use it in whichever room I happened to be in at the time.
Did you find something that specifically said one at a time instead of a plan tied to a single existing Echo?


----------



## The Hooded Claw

It's funny, I also have reservations about the mention of a single Echo. It will make a difference whether that means one Echo ever, or one Echo at a time. I didn't know there were that many people with multiple Echoes, but I'm sure members of this Forum are not typical. 

I also know nothing of any changes to Prime Music. I assume it is staying. Between my own music library of over 30 gig stored in Amazon Cloud, and the stuff I occasionally get from Prime Music, I think I will skip even the Echo version of the new service, though it is tempting.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Sandpiper said:


> I would think everything available on Prime music would also be available on Music Unlimited -- that and (much?) more.


I agree completely! Sorry, I was definitely unclear before. What I meant to say was that it wouldn't surprise me if some music currently available on Prime (like the Beatles catalog, for example, which must be very expensive) will at some point be shifted so that you have to subscribe to Unlimited to listen to it.

I'm going to stick with Prime. I can buy a lot of individual pieces of music I like for $80/year.

Betsy


----------



## Sandpiper

Andra said:


> Yeah, the word SINGLE is also throwing me off a bit. We have multiple Echo devices (including Dots and a Tap) in the house and I'd want to be able to use it in whichever room I happened to be in at the time.
> Did you find something that specifically said one at a time instead of a plan tied to a single existing Echo?


No, didn't find it on the web site. I called Amazon Echo dept. (877-375-9365) and asked. She told me "single" is one at a time -- not one specific Echo only. I asked her to confirm that a couple times when I was talking with her.

I am having a hard time with voice requests. They've go a lot of work to do still. I asked, "Play lullabies instrumental only." Two tracks and it quit?? I called Amazon. Told me to try, "Play instrumental lullabies." That seems to work.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Thanks for asking, Sandpiper.  I noticed that the information about the plans on the website is pretty skimpy.

Betsy


----------



## Atunah

So on Amazon it says over 2 million free with prime. Seems like plenty. Will it have the newest stuff? Not much, but I don't really listen to a whole lot of new music anyway. And it would be cheaper to buy those occasional albums then.


----------



## Sandpiper

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Thanks for asking, Sandpiper. I noticed that the information about the plans on the website is pretty skimpy.
> 
> Betsy


I just now called again. Again confirmed that "single" is one at a time -- not one only. Yes.

Also told him that if Amazon is going to charge for this service, they have got to improve voice requesting. As far as I'm concerned -- it's bad. I have a hard time. No better than it was with just Prime music. Don't know that simply bigger catalog is worth the $4. There's got to be other improvements -- voice requesting.


----------



## gdae23

Undecided at the moment whether I'll try this or not, but here's another helpful article:

https://www.wired.com/2016/10/amazons-music-service-launches-secret-weapon-alexa/


----------



## DawnB

I signed up for the free trial of the Unlimited $7.99 (Prime Members) plan, I listen to a lot of music & have several devices. So far they have all the new releases I'm searched for. (Prime Music didn't have them). I had Spotify before but I think Music Unlimited will be better for me.


----------



## gdae23

According to this article, if you take the $3.99 plan you can use Music Unlimited on all of your Alexa devices during the 30 day trial period. However, once the trial period is over, you can only continue to listen on the device on which you signed up for the plan. If you want to listen on your other Alexa devices after the trial period, you have to upgrade to the full plan. In that case, you would be able to use it on all your non-Alexa devices as well.

I've been looking over the selection in Music Unlimited, and it seems to be about as good as the selection in the other big streaming plans. I listen to mostly non-mainstream music, and much of it is on there. Still on the fence about whether I'm going to try this plan or not.

http://www.aftvnews.com/amazons-3-99-echo-only-plan-for-amazon-music-unlimited-is-litterally-for-a-single-device/


----------



## Sandpiper

gdae23 said:


> According to this article, if you take the $3.99 plan you can use Music Unlimited on all of your Alexa devices during the 30 day trial period. However, once the trial period is over, you can only continue to listen on the device on which you signed up for the plan. If you want to listen on your other Alexa devices after the trial period, you have to upgrade to the full plan. In that case, you would be able to use it on all your non-Alexa devices as well.
> 
> I've been looking over the selection in Music Unlimited, and it seems to be about as good as the selection in the other big streaming plans. I listen to mostly non-mainstream music, and much of it is on there. Still on the fence about whether I'm going to try this plan or not.
> 
> http://www.aftvnews.com/amazons-3-99-echo-only-plan-for-amazon-music-unlimited-is-litterally-for-a-single-device/


I just called Amazon -- again. What this article says _is_ true, but . . . . I asked Louie to confirm it via e-mail. If you have more than one Echo, you can go into "Manage Your Devices" on Amazon and easily switch plan from one Echo to another whenever you want.


----------



## Andra

Sandpiper said:


> I just called Amazon -- again. What this article says _is_ true, but . . . . I asked Louie to confirm it via e-mail. If you have more than one Echo, you can go into "Manage Your Devices" on Amazon and easily switch plan from one Echo to another whenever you want.


That seems like more work than I'm willing to do... At that point, it may be worth it to pay the $79/year so I can listen on everything.
I think I'll wait to start my trial until after the first 30 days are over so Amazon has a chance to iron the wrinkles out.
I did laugh at some of the comments - specifically the one wondering who had more than one Echo. I know lots of people who have multiple Echo devices


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Sandpiper said:


> I just called Amazon -- again. What this article says _is_ true, but . . . . I asked Louie to confirm it via e-mail. If you have more than one Echo, you can go into "Manage Your Devices" on Amazon and easily switch plan from one Echo to another whenever you want.


Ah. This makes sense to me. It's the same way they do newspaper subscriptions for Kindles; you get the subscription to a designated Kindle--but can switch it through MYD.

Betsy


----------



## Sandpiper

Andra said:


> That seems like more work than I'm willing to do... At that point, it may be worth it to pay the $79/year so I can listen on everything.
> I think I'll wait to start my trial until after the first 30 days are over so Amazon has a chance to iron the wrinkles out.
> I did laugh at some of the comments - specifically the one wondering who had more than one Echo. I know lots of people who have multiple Echo devices


I have two in a one bedroom condo. Reading the comments on one of the linked articles above -- someone in Hawaii has 12.   I'm only guessing he might have a large B&B, small motel each room with an Echo? Nice amenity.


----------



## Andra

I think we are up to 10 total (after adding in the two new Dots that will arrive next week).  The home automation has sucked me in and I want one in every room


----------



## DawnB

I have 3, 1 Echo, 1 Dot, 1 Tap (Echo in the living room, Dot in my bedroom with a Brookstone Mini Blue speaker) There is not a full wall separating my livingroom/kitchen the Echo can hear me from the kitchen too. (The tap sits on my desk). I have a 2nd Gen Dot on order, about 2 wks ago my Dot would stop playing audio on its own then start up by itself again at random times (ie 5, 30 minutes or even an hour later) the Echo support & I couldn't figure out why after a lot of troubleshooting (we assume the Dot is losing its connection to the service servers but not losing wifi connection) so they gave me a $25 credit towards the new dot. When the new Dot gets here I'm going to give my original Dot to a neighbor to see if acts up for him too.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Okay, I guess I can stop feeling embarrassed as an overexuberant gadget hound about my two Echoes....


----------



## docmama28

I signed up for the $79.00 plan free trial the first day it was offered.  My echo"system" consists of my original echo in my kitchen, a second echo at my mother-in-law"s house in another state, 2 dots at each of my college aged kids' apartments, and a tap in my bedroom.  I've noticed that if someone else requests music on their device it will suddenly kick me off if I'm also listening (this happened the first time while I was listening on my iPhone during my hour long commute  home) and I'll see a message that says something like "music is being used on another device, would you like to switch to this device" and then I think it also gives you the option for you to change over to regular prime. I noticed a third offering for the service on the Amazon website that's called the Family Plan for $14.99 a month for up to 6 devices at a time (I think).  I'll probably opt for that plan when it becomes available. I really like this service; it has a much better selection of music. I like that you just ask it to play any song and you don't have to specify prime music or Pandora. I'm pretty sure that I keep getting kicked off by my 85 year old mother-in-law, she LOVES her echo and uses it to play music for her daily card games with her friends. So my friends, it looks like when they say one echo at a time they actually mean one device at at time whether it's the iPhone app or your computer or your echo or your Dot.


----------



## Sandpiper

Not much sleep last night. While in bed thinking about Echos and Amazon Music plans, etc., etc., etc. I called this morning with some questions. This time told _Echo plan is tied to one Echo_. Can change by calling Amazon, not just going to MYD page.

So I switched to Individual plan / $79 per year. You can do that on-line. Go to Amazon front page, hover over Your Account, click on Your Music Subscriptions. Bunch of stuff there.

Learning how to request music from Echo is ongoing process.


----------



## Elizabeth Ann West

This might not be anyone else's experience but I use the Amazon Music app on my Mac when I write. Since the change, it's been buggy as all get out! It won't keep me logged in, it crashes, it won't play Prime music.

I've always loved Amazon's music over others because of the no DRM, but this spottiness to the computer app is not making me want to invest in the more pricey plan at all. And to be honest, I want my Prime music to go back to working well like it was!


----------



## Atunah

I haven't noticed any differences in how regular prime music and music app works on my end. I used it on my desktop, on my FireTV and on my Echo. In fact I just went from upstairs computer to down stairs fireTV with no issue. I have a mix of prime music, my own music. So far works flawless for me. But I haven't subscribed to the extra thingie, just the regular prime music. 

I don't know anything about Mac's, but is there such a thing as cleaning out the cache? I just got the new music app I thin its blue now on my Desktop W10 frankenstein. I call it that as its many years old and I just keep it going by putting in new things in its slots as it needs. Last W10 update crashed it to the point of now return so I had to reinstall W10, which then made me have to get the new music app. I guess I never updated the old one.


----------



## gdae23

I decided to do the trial for the $79 a year plan, and signed up yesterday. I mostly like it so far, but I did notice something today. For some albums, not all tracks are available, at least not on this plan. (Not sure if the whole album is available for the full fee plan.) 

I'm wondering if this same situation exists with the other services, or just with Amazon Unlimited. If anyone uses (or has used) other streaming services, especially Apple or Spotify premium, perhaps you could comment on this.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

gdae23 said:


> I decided to do the trial for the $79 a year plan, and signed up yesterday. I mostly like it so far, but I did notice something today. For some albums, not all tracks are available, at least not on this plan. (Not sure if the whole album is available for the full fee plan.)
> 
> I'm wondering if this same situation exists with the other services, or just with Amazon Unlimited. If anyone uses (or has used) other streaming services, especially Apple or Spotify premium, perhaps you could comment on this.


I'd noticed some partial albums in the free Prime Music. I'm not trying the new service, so couldn't say.


----------



## gdae23

The Hooded Claw said:


> I'd noticed some partial albums in the free Prime Music. I'm not trying the new service, so couldn't say.


It was the same when Amazon music first started, and Amazon told us that any CDs we purchased from Amazon would automatically be added to the cloud. Many albums of mine were missing tracks. I'm wondering if the music companies are restricting certain tracks across the board (for all streaming services) or just for Amazon. Maybe that's the trade-off for getting a somewhat cheaper subscription price from Amazon than from other services.


----------



## Sandpiper

I'm on a MacBook Pro.  I signed up for Individual Plan for $79/year.  So . . . .

As I like the sound out of my Echo, I don't play Prime or Unlimited music out of my Mac.  I wouldn't expect to have a problem with it if I did?

I rarely, virtually never, request Echo to play an album to know if it's all or part of it so can't help with that.  Mostly I just request, "Shuffle (artist's name)."

I did request an album that Amazon was unable to get rights to play in Music Unlimited.  I called and talked to them about it.  Movie soundtrack of Camelot.  They have Broadway, but not the movie.

When I was talking to the Amazon rep about it, I asked where he was -- Cape Town, South Africa!  Now whenever I'm talking to an Amazon, Apple, etc., etc. rep/tech I ask, "Where are you?"  Yeah, where in the whole wide world?


----------



## Sandpiper

Geeez, now I've found another album that isn't available in Amazon Music UNLIMITED.  No Big Surprise - The Steve Goodman Anthology.  Music UNLIMITED.  NOT!  Seems to be very LIMITED to me.  Pay for a couple more albums than Prime?


----------



## Sandpiper

Garth Brooks was on Ellen today.  Until now he has never allowed his music to be streamed, etc. by any music business.  He's now on Amazon Music.  He likes the people there and specifics about Amazon's music service.  Today everyone in Ellen's audience got an Echo and a year of Amazon Music Unlimited.


----------

